# ???bodogFighter???



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

so, i was having some beers at my bud's house, and we were watching some channel, don't remember. on came this low-budget commercial about some fighting competition, that pits; "Martial arts fighters in a competition to earn a spot on the RED DEVIL fight team!"

what the hell is this about people? i'm gunna do a search but if anyone knows anything...let the cat out!:dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

found this link... check it out. it's a dude's post on a forum, but the text is obviously from some official site!

Bodog.com dabbles in the reality tv genre - Death Valley Driver Video Review Message Board


if the link doesn't work, let me know if i can copy/paste the dude's post. not sure if it's ok or not to do so. if it is, let me know and i'll just do that anyway!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok, found the main site... guys, this looks like it's gunna be a big deal!!! check it out!

Bodog Fight - Mixed Martial Arts Tournament on DISH and Bodog TV


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shit... FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

some definite cheeseyness and obvious marketing... but overall... different MMA stuff... i'm gunna see it through!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shit guys... the fighting ain't bad... the production is reality TV mixed with obvious fake acting... but the fight is good, the announcers know what they're talking about... and... PRIDE RULES!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

women fighters too! i'm getting the PPV! yeah, that's right... PPV, Team USA vs. Red Devil Fight club!!!! this is awsome!


----------



## tr3nt3r (Sep 18, 2006)

*bodogfight*

i just found a big thing on myspace about it

myspace.com/bodogfight

i saw a video on youtube too. looks okay, the fights look well shot. acting is bad, but whatever, it the fighting that counts


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

tr3nt3r said:


> i just found a big thing on myspace about it
> 
> myspace.com/bodogfight
> 
> i saw a video on youtube too. looks okay, the fights look well shot. acting is bad, but whatever, it the fighting that counts


the setup acting blows, but the info on fighters, plus the fights, plus the great commentating, plus the PPV with the entire Red Devil Fight Club team, plus it being free = good enough for me!


----------



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you enjoy talking to yourself?
Just kidding with you man:laugh: 
bodog sounds pritty cool thanks for the info.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

MMA1990 said:


> Do you enjoy talking to yourself?
> Just kidding with you man:laugh:
> bodog sounds pritty cool thanks for the info.


yeah, it was an update as i discoverd stuff sorta thing up there! lol 

check it out... the streaming video part is cool cause if you don't care, just skip to the fight! announcing is great and its basically PRIDE rules!


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll watch this if I can, except I'll skip the womans fight. I can handle Tank Abbott and Cabbage but those woman are scary looking.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> I'll watch this if I can, except I'll skip the womans fight. I can handle Tank Abbott and Cabbage but those woman are scary looking.


you're going to skip the fight cause they're scary looking? sorry, but that's the dumbest thing i've ever heard!:laugh:


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

pt447 said:


> you're going to skip the fight cause they're scary looking? sorry, but that's the dumbest thing i've ever heard!:laugh:


I don;t like watching women fight, period, never have. I respect their skills and ability I'm just not interested in watching them fight. I even turn the channel on WWE when the women do their thing and they look incredible. Not saying everyone else should feel the same way, just a personal preference.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> I don;t like watching women fight, period, never have. I respect their skills and ability I'm just not interested in watching them fight. I even turn the channel on WWE when the women do their thing and they look incredible. Not saying everyone else should feel the same way, just a personal preference.


i totally respect your opinion, i'm just curious as to the severe aversion to women's competition? is it a moral issue? something your dad taught you about women being fragile and "womanly". not teasing, just very interested as to why you specifically feal that way about women's competition!:dunno:


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i totally respect your opinion, i'm just curious as to the severe aversion to women's competition? is it a moral issue? something your dad taught you about women being fragile and "womanly". not teasing, just very interested as to why you specifically feal that way about women's competition!:dunno:



I love womans tennis and basketball and sports like that. I honestly don;t know why the dislike of women fighting, I'm sure most everyones parents teach not to hit a woman so mine were not unique there. Its not because they're so delicate, the woman on bodog could probably kick my but. The short answer is I have an aversion to watching women fight, not really sure why.


----------



## TheNerD (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't like to whatch it becaus I don't like to see women getting hurt...

mental blockage


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

interesting responses... i guess its a cultural phenomenon. i mean, i can't say i "enjoy" watchign women hurt each other... but in the same manner, i don't enjoy watching guys get "hurt" either. i just enjoy the sport, i'm not sick for bloodlust you could say. i guess i just don't care either way...LOL


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

You are right, interesting responses to this question. I don;t like seeing guys get hurt (injured) but I have to admit I'm glued to the TV for all of the "Best Knockouts" Show.:dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

just saw a commercial for bodogfight during RAW! interesting... vince's alliance with an MMA thing to cmpete with TNA and UFC???


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

sweet


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i just watched the second episode! aaron riley was in an undercard fight, and you get to see Fedor in the audience sitting next to some ugly tattood, fake singer *****! LOL

main fight good too! 

check it out!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

just read the official rules of bodogfight, and presumably the MFC... they are exactley how the PRIDE: real deal rules are going to be, and they ain't bad at all!!! seriously, check it out!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, just saw that bodogfight is linked on this very site. it was on the banner to the right when i made this here post!


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

so THIS is how I get my post count up! Genius!...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> so THIS is how I get my post count up! Genius!...


please dude, i'm trying to tell people about this thing, and i just post my responses as i watch it. my god, why do people take post count so seriously? are those people's lives so empty that they have to resort to internet forum post counts to assess their worth? :thumbsdown:


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there a link to the site where I can find TV air times?


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

The episodes are posted for free download on the website, But the files are huge!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nabors12 said:


> The episodes are posted for free download on the website, But the files are huge!


i've only watched the streaming video. why download?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Keithpas said:


> Is there a link to the site where I can find TV air times?


i'm pretty sure it's not on TV. you go to bodogfight.com or something, and you can watch the show, free, and streaming!


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

This is retarded, you have a team called "Team USA" that has 1 big named fighter on it, Chael Sonnen and then you have team Russia which has probably the best MMA fighter IN THE WORLD ON IT!

i don't understand how you love this show so much, the fighting isn't that great and the acting is even worse.


The only thing i like about it is the idea of MMA having team and matching the team up against each other. Like TEAM USA vs TEAM BRAZIL or TEAM RUSSIA or TEAM JAPAN. Theres enough fighters in the world where theres alot of country's that stand a good chance.

But i think for that to be really successful you'd have to get all the best fighters in the world to do it, and that'd mean they'd have to take time off from PRIDE/UFC and it's pretty doubtful they'd do that.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Spit206Fire said:


> This is retarded, you have a team called "Team USA" that has 1 big named fighter on it, Chael Sonnen and then you have team Russia which has probably the best MMA fighter IN THE WORLD ON IT!
> 
> i don't understand how you love this show so much, the fighting isn't that great and the acting is even worse.
> 
> ...


first off, if your'e watchign it for the the acting, then your watchign it for the wrong reasons. second, its not a new thing, its just an outlet for the MFC, which has been around a while, put on great shows, and does a lot of international stuff! look at it like that. i mean, its free fighting, the fighters are good, and there's gunna be a PPV with teh entire red devil team... what is there exactley to complain about?


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

The fact that "Team USA" is built up of shitty fighters who half of them haven't even fought in big events and they represent the usa? lol 

thats a pretty good complaint, how would you like it if the team usa basketball team consisted of the YMCA all stars.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

3rd fight is up for stream/download... it was the chick fight, and i know some of you have expressed your distaste for woman fighters, but it was a really good fight! both these chicks would whoop half of the TUF guys! lol... check it ou!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

it's pretty scary that the russian chick who'll fight this episode's winner... rolls with fedor... great clip!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

great example of what i look for in a good fight... action... attempts to finish... i hate when there's a fight with a few good exchanges, and one huge KO in the first, and people say it was a great fight... a great fight should have drama... two fighters trying to get through each others abilities... this fight was goood!!!


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw an ad for this "Bodog" fight thing .... maybe I'll watch a few.


----------



## tr3nt3r (Sep 18, 2006)

who is the big russina fighter...not Fedor...he's not in this BodogFight competition...is he?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

I saw a com. for this, So... the winnter fights WITH the red devil team?
or against them?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> I saw a com. for this, So... the winnter fights WITH the red devil team?
> or against them?


thats what i have been trying to figure out?


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> thats what i have been trying to figure out?



I can't seem to see it on the website.
Would be worth it if you got invited to train with them


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> I can't seem to see it on the website.
> Would be worth it if you got invited to train with them


if you're talking about the "contest"... i'd take the $10,000 flat!!!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> if you're talking about the "contest"... i'd take the $10,000 flat!!!



I think I would rather go train with Red Devil than take 10K


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> I think I would rather go train with Red Devil than take 10K


if you're a fighter, sure. i could find plenty of uses for the cash! :cheeky4:

10 grand means 5 grand in the bank and a vacation in amsterdam till i'm out of the other 5 g's!!!


----------

